# Expats in Heliopolis?



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey, I am Egyptian/Canadian. Currently living in heliopolis. 28 years old. I am in the construction business here. Been in Egypt for about a year now. Just looking for some friends around my age, guys/girls. I regulary go swimming/tennis in zamalek, go to malls. Would like to go to nightclubs here and there. Just looking for friends who have some experience in the night life as well.


----------

